# Sticky  The XC Racing and Training Master Thread (FAQ) v1.0



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

This thread is meant to serve as a template for us to find threads that we found to be super important. As well as organize them into a nice cute format, and then submit to a higher power to sticky for us.* This Uber-Sticky will serve as an information hub for beginner and pro alike. You will never have to answer the same question again.*

Since I'm prolific at wasting time on the internet, I have volunteered to keep track of all the old threads you submit, and sort them into the various categories listed below, as chosen by you. 
*
PLEASE SUBMIT SOME THREADS!*

To get things started...

*First Time Racers:*
_What to expect in your first race?
What? When? was your first race?_

*Bikes and Gear*
_26inch Hardtail Dead?
Pro Riders on 29ers?
Hardtail vs Full Suspension
XC Race Tire Survey 2005
XC Race Tire Survey 2009
Tire Pressure 101_

*Training*
_How fast can you go if you lose 10lbs?
Interval Training
Power and Training Levels
Power Distribution and Race Duration
Base Training or Intervals
Is Base Training Dead?
Old Guys Still Training Hard?_

_What do you use for recovery?
Nutrition Data_

*General Racing Information*
_How much is Genetic?
Fast Guys naturally gifted?
Shaving?
_ 
*Sandbaggers* 
 _Would you consider this Sandbagging?_

*Popular Training Books/Resources
* _The Cyclists Training Bible (Joe Friel)
Joe Friel's Blog
The Mountain Biker's Training Bible (Joe Friel)
Training and Racing with a Power Meter (Allan and Coggan)
Mountainbike Like A Champion (Ned Overend)
Analytic Cycling_


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

You might want to consider one with training and racing resources. Here are a couple of books aspiring racers might want to read:

The Training Bible (Joe Friehl)
The Mountain Biker's Training Bible (Joe Friehl)
Training and Racing with a Power Meter (Allan and Coggan)

Mountainbike Like A Champion (Ned Overend)

Others can add more.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Friel is written without "h" ;-)

One can add is blog as well: http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/blog.html


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

Solid idea, this definately needs to be a sticky


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

updated...


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

quax said:


> Friel is written without "h" ;-)
> 
> One can add is blog as well: http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/blog.html


His is written with the "h"


----------



## HSCoach2 (Oct 4, 2006)

bumping till it sticks


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Stick please!


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Can you please add this thread about interval lists.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585913&highlight=interval+list

Also maybe a good thread on tire pressures?


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

updated.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

You might want to add a category on nutrition and supplements.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

THANK YOU! I have actually stopped lurking here since it is most of the same questions over and over. 
There was a great one last year about older guys over 45 , how they stay fast and healthy. That would be a good one for a stick as well

thanks again

Rick


----------



## phat_tony (Mar 3, 2007)

Need at least one of the threads on Sweat Spot Training.

Nice work BTW.


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Jul 18, 2006)

phat_tony said:


> Need at least one of the threads on Sweat Spot Training.
> 
> Nice work BTW.


No need for a thread when you can get it straight from the faucet 

http://www.fascatcoaching.com/sweetspotpartdeux.html

http://www.fascatcoaching.com/sweetspottraining.html


----------



## millennium (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's my favorite link on basic physiology, training levels and other basic info related to training. It has both power and HR information:
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/articles/cycling/power-training-levels-by-andrew-coggan.aspx

Also, here's a great thread that I have bookmarked--it's about the physiological demands of XC racing. The graphs that sprocketjockey submitted from power meter racing files are the real gold mine, in my view:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5471716#post5471716


----------



## HSCoach2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's a few good ones I remember.

*Base Training or Intervals *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=574754

*Is Base Training Dead?*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=567735

*Old Guys Still Training Hard*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=491627


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Updated.


----------



## 2fst4u (Dec 2, 2006)

*Training structure:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=569305

*Cramps:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445380&highlight=sport+rider+cramps

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=446677


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

I think this thread has some great info.

If you agree could you add it to the sticky?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=617603


----------



## HSCoach2 (Oct 4, 2006)

How about this thread from the Eastern Canada (aka Southern Ontario) forum?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=619253


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

*First race Aug 22nd*

disregard.


----------



## Okie81 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lots of good info on this thread, thanks to the OP all the contributors :thumbsup:


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

I can no longer add links to the initial post, must be something about the edit function timing out after a certain number of days...


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

You might want to consider Mastering Mountain Bike Skills-2nd edition, by Brian Lopes and Lee McCormack. Definitely more skills based, but a very informative book for any rider.


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

No strength training links? Here is one of the best you will ever find. Although it is subscription based, there are some great info that is free. (This is not spam).

strengthcoach.com
Mike Boyle is one of the industry's greatest.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Food stuff:

In Defense of Food by Micahel Pollan


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Johnny K said:


> Food stuff:
> 
> In Defense of Food by Micahel Pollan


Food Stuff:

The Paleo Diet for Athletes

"Dr. Loren Cordain and Joe Friel are proud to announce the publication of their new book, The Paleo Diet for Athletes. Subtitled "A Nutritional Formula for Peak Athletic Performance," this is an athletes diet that will improve and enhance your performance at all levels."


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Johnny K said:


> Food stuff:
> 
> In Defense of Food by Micahel Pollan


I read his other book, The Omnivore's Dilemma. It was pretty good overall, but I found his conclusions all predetermined and a little preachy. It's an eye opener for anyone who doesn't really know where most American food comes from.

How does Defense of Food differ?


----------



## dorcrycrystal (Oct 3, 2008)

*Which xc Tubeless tire (REAR)*

I am looking for a rear tubeless tire thats not going to be too heavy and have really good rolling resistance, so far my choice is the small block eight, I live out in the desert so thorns and jagged rocks are part of my rides.....any suggestions,


----------



## kayakray (Sep 11, 2009)

I highly recommend the Maxxis Icon. Great race tire.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Carmichael Field Test Instructions - http://www.trainright.com/assets/downloads/trainrightguidedescriptions2010.pdf


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Post-Ride Recovery Thread - http://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-training/what-do-you-use-recovery-501268.html


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

How about adding MobilityWOD for recovery and stretching info?


----------



## nramey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi There! I am working with Yeti Cycles to build a Brand Ambassador XC Racing Team to showcase the racing/training/trail riding versatility of the AS-R Carbon. It's a great package with tons of discounted and comp product. We are looking for a combination of top age-group racers, strong technical riders, those who write frequent and interesting blog posts, etc. Reach out to me if you're interested in hearing more/applying for the team. I don't have enough blog posts currently to attach more information
Yeti Team Manager


----------



## idea man (Oct 24, 2012)

Airbourne said:


> You might want to consider Mastering Mountain Bike Skills-2nd edition, by Brian Lopes and Lee McCormack. Definitely more skills based, but a very informative book for any rider.


This is a great book. And funny. Even my 15 year old has laughed at parts of it. Engaged reading means more retention.
Always a good thing. I would recommend this book.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Any info out there on training breaks before races? Does anyone rest for a few days, keep training, what?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Any info out there on training breaks before races? Does anyone rest for a few days, keep training, what?


Well, this thread was taking a few years off prior to you resurrecting it. 

I start backing off the volume 10 or so days in advance. Depending on my how I'm feeling, I'll through in a few ultra short intervals sets every 2 or 3 days. That's pretty standard. The only unusual thing that I do is 3 days before the race, one set of 20 squats with about 60% of my one rep max. Something, learned from a guy who claimed he got it from non-other than Michael Jordan.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

It’s the FAQ/Master thread... figured I’d look in here, rather than clutter up the forum. I appreciate the answer, as I’m a first time racer...


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Sage of the Sage said:


> It's the FAQ/Master thread... figured I'd look in here, rather than clutter up the forum. I appreciate the answer, as I'm a first time racer...


Ahhh ...first race. That's a tough one. I formulated my decades old strategy primarily based off a guy named Joel Friel. You identify the most important races (A races) and rest for those. B and C races you usually just train through, maybe take an extra day of rest or ride easier depending on you fitness or the event. He prescribes a 2 week Peak period in which you maintain fitness be doing a small amount of high intensity interval training. The intervals and rest a supposed to bring you into an unmaintainable state of peak fitness. This Peak phase is proceeded by a rest week in which you reduce training.

If it's you first race and I assume you don't have years of focused training under your belt, i would recommend taking 2 days off or just light spinning the week of the event and then throw in a set or two of 20 to 60 second intervals --which ever length matches the race course better --4 days and 2 days before the event. I recommend this because I recall fatigue being what held me back in my first years rather than fitness. Although I did get 2nd in my first mountain bike race


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I went back six or so months and couldn’t find an appropriate discussion for this question

At the moment my quiver consists of a trail bike and an older road bike which lives on my latest revision Kickr. 

With another child on the way, I don’t want my racing dreams to disrupt the family budget so I am looking at consolidating on one race specific bike. 

When it comes to using a mountain bike on the trainer in lieu of a road bike, is there anything lost or gained with respect to fitness and growth?

I am probably over thinking the whole thing but curious if road bike positioning and geometry is more conducive to fitness gains or that is negated by training on what you’ll use.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

zgxtreme said:


> I went back six or so months and couldn't find an appropriate discussion for this question
> 
> At the moment my quiver consists of a trail bike and an older road bike which lives on my latest revision Kickr.
> 
> ...


I'm no fit guru but my "fit numbers" are pretty damn close across all of the bikes I have (except my pub bike which is arguably too big - yuba mundo that i got for a song). My trainer is a broken hard tail that's set up a bit on the upright side primarily to make longer sessions more tolerable (not sure it really works but..) and while I do notice a difference when transitioning to my groad bike, it's nothing supstantial.

Depending on how old your trainer bike is, my recommendation would be to leave it there permanently (but I have space for it - perhaps you don't?). I mean if you can get a couple hundred or thousand(s) for it then it maybe unload it. I got rid of most of my road fleet ~2yrs ago and it was tough as a lot of people were looking for disc braked rides.

ymmv

edit - hit post too soon but have now lost my train of thought which is prrobalby a good thing since I tend to ramble. To directly address your question, there shouldn't be anything drastically different between your equipment but you may be slightly more/less upright from bike to bike. Ideally you "pivot" around your hips and the numbers are consistent but that's not always the case. have fun!!!


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Walt Disney's Frozen Head said:


> edit - hit post too soon but have now lost my train of thought which is prrobalby a good thing since I tend to ramble. To directly address your question, there shouldn't be anything drastically different between your equipment but you may be slightly more/less upright from bike to bike. Ideally you "pivot" around your hips and the numbers are consistent but that's not always the case. have fun!!!


Thanks for the insight. The road bike was a freebie from my father however it's a tad on the small size. During the Base Phases on TrainerRoad I kept with the Low Volume as I adjusted to the training regimen. With just three days a week I really didn't notice much of an issue with the sizing.

Now that I'm in the Build Phase, I upped it to Mid Volume and with the five weekly sessions, the size issue is becoming more apparent.

When I started this journey my wife mentioned we could get something in my size if needed. So with that, that brings me to the idea of consolidating that purchase with a race oriented bike; the new Lux.

Have always heard "train like you play" in other aspects of life so was curious if that too would apply in this scenario where I used the Lux sized and fit to me for both races and on the trainer.

Again, thank you!


----------



## tgoods (Jan 22, 2018)

Question for folks who are familiar with Time Crunched Cyclists training program or similar low-volume training programs:

The Time Crunched Cyclist century program calls for about 7.5 hours of training per week. If I invested an additional 1.5 - 2.5 hours per week could I see fitness gains above and beyond the regular program?

My idea was to retain the rest days prior to the intense intervals, so that I'm doing the intervals with fresh legs to maximize the training stimulus. But then make the rides longer after the intervals are finished to add in more volume.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not time crunched but the primary goal should be to be able to do your intervals. My coach gives me workouts and adds that if I have time, add z2 (high-ish z2 ~75%) as long as possible while still maintaining the balance of being able to do the workout the next day.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

tgoods said:


> Question for folks who are familiar with Time Crunched Cyclists training program or similar low-volume training programs:
> 
> The Time Crunched Cyclist century program calls for about 7.5 hours of training per week. If I invested an additional 1.5 - 2.5 hours per week could I see fitness gains above and beyond the regular program?
> 
> My idea was to retain the rest days prior to the intense intervals, so that I'm doing the intervals with fresh legs to maximize the training stimulus. But then make the rides longer after the intervals are finished to add in more volume.


There are always so many variables, hard to really know, but maybe if you make your longest ride a very long ride, to really get the benefit. Just adding time to a few rides, after intervals, probably not any real benefit in my internet expert opinion.


----------



## tgoods (Jan 22, 2018)

Walt Disney's Frozen Head said:


> I'm not time crunched but the primary goal should be to be able to do your intervals. My coach gives me workouts and adds that if I have time, add z2 (high-ish z2 ~75%) as long as possible while still maintaining the balance of being able to do the workout the next day.


This is helpful and confirms was I was thinking.


----------



## tgoods (Jan 22, 2018)

kevbikemad said:


> There are always so many variables, hard to really know, but maybe if you make your longest ride a very long ride, to really get the benefit. Just adding time to a few rides, after intervals, probably not any real benefit in my internet expert opinion.


Yeah I want to make sure I'm not just adding "junk miles" that don't improve fitness. Thanks.


----------

